# Increased cyclogest but not progynova



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a bit worried today and I wonder if you can help? I have just had (5 days ago) a donor egg transfer and am in the 2ww. 
Started spotting 2 days ago and had a small blood clot. Couldn't get an answer from clinic in Spain who did transfer. Spoke to fertility clinic here who suggested increasing cyclogest from 2 x 200mg to 3 x 200mg. However they didn't suggest increasing the progynova. I am taking 3 x 2mg tablets.

I am now worried that I am taking the wrong balance of hormones. Can I have too much progesterone in relation to oestrogen, should I have increased both? Also, as I have increased the cyclogest do I need to maintain the increased amount as I'm assuming if I decrease there may be a negative effect.

The bleeding gradually decreased and there isn't any at the moment so seems something has worked.

Thank you so much in advance.
AJ


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think you will be fine. I am no expert in this though - you need a fertility consultant to advise on levels. It is normally a drop in progesterone that causes the lining to break down and it is progesterone that is secreted from the empty follicle sac in the second half of the cycle. The oestrogen normally makes the lining grow in the first half of the cycle.
I would not alter the progesterone dose now if you have increased it as a sudden drop in levels could cause a bleed.
I would take the advice of the consultant and try not to worry if the bleeding has stopped. Good luck!


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying to this. I dont know what I would do without people like yourself and all my FF at the moment. xx


----------

